# Transition Covert / Pike 454 / Revolution Wheels and more



## BigJay (Jun 14, 2010)

*Frame:* Transition Covert 2008
Travel: 140mm (5.5po)
Size: Large Pour personne de 5.9pi et plus
Color: Blanc
Shock: FOX Float RP23 rebuilt OGC a l'automne.
Headset and seat clamp included.
Extra derailler dropout include
Price: 600$

*Fork:* Rock Shox Pike 454 U-Turn Dual Air 2008
Travel: 100-140mm
Ajustements: Preload / Rebound / Motion-control / Lockout
Rebuilt: May by SRAM
Like new
Price: 400$

*Wheelset:* Transition Revolution 32 (20mm front)
Brand new (XC ridden 2-3 times)
Price: 200$

*Crankset:* Truvativ Stylo GXP
Brand new / Never installed
Price: 120$

*Brakes:* Avid BB7
Levers: Avid Ultimage
Full metal jacket
Price: 80$

I can build up an almost complete bike with everything up there for 1200$. You will need a front derailleur, a handlebar, a seatpost. I will throw in the rest including a Transition seat.


----------



## gorgonzola (Jun 16, 2010)

looks like a sweet ride, why are you selling it? it fits the bill that i'm looking for - heckler, reign etc but won't be buying til next year...


----------



## BigJay (Jun 17, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> looks like a sweet ride, why are you selling it? it fits the bill that i'm looking for - heckler, reign etc but won't be buying til next year...



I'M selling the bike because i got an Intense Tracer VP to replace it. It is a sweet ride. Nothing wrong with it. I was ready to try something else.

Now the bike needs a new home!


----------

